# Новый полный итальянский аккордеон-что выбрать?



## yunan (5 Июл 2012)

Всем доброго дня. Прошу помощи и совета в выборе аккордеона.
Присматриваю полный готовый 4-ехголосый аккордеон нескольких марок - Fisitalia, Paolo Soprani, Fantini. Знающие люди, подскажите что из них выбрать? Fisitalia нравится и относительно дешевая из этих трех брендов, но именно цена вызывает вопросы о качестве. Paolo Soprani - старейшая марка, известная и дорогая..) Fantini - относительно молодой бренд на рынке аккордеонов. Цена еще больше, чем у Soprani. Чтобы вы могли посоветовать из этих трех брендов? Галочка в голове, что аккордеон должен быть именно итальянским, поэтому Вельт не рассматриваю.

Спасибо.


----------



## bayanistka (5 Июл 2012)

*yunan*,
Берите Скандалли или Пиджини. На худой конец- Бугари. И не парьтесь ! Не пожалеете! А Фантини, Виньони и подобный им ширпотреб выкиньте из головы. Теперь по меньшей мере половина итальянских производителей открыли совместные предприятия в Азии " типа сделано в КИТАЛИИ".
Сами понимаете, насколько приятней играть на любом муз. инструменте, сделанным не ногами а РУКАМИ.


----------



## yunan (5 Июл 2012)

Bаyanistka, Вы вот сейчас резко охладили мой пыл... Скандалли Бугари Пиджини не по Сенька шапка, как говорится...Но неужели все так плохо, что уважаемые итальянские производители Фантини, Виньени и т.д. производят аккордеоны в Китае?..Как то это печально...


----------



## bayanistka (5 Июл 2012)

*yunan*,
Хотя всё хорошее осталось как-бы в прошлом, Вам унывать действительно не стоит. Нас окружает множество хороших, качественных аккордеонов в б/у состоянии. Варианты появляются разные время от времени. Самый оптимальный вариант как по стоимости так и по качеству- это Вельт Супита. Его же можно и подремонтировать, у кваоификационного мастера. Будет играть и выглядеть как новый. Лично мне нравятся как их делали немцы до 2000 года. И звучание по тембру у них очень достойное. Подумайте, Вам решать.


----------



## yunan (19 Авг 2012)

Еще раз здравствуйте!...Купил все же аккордеон...В Италии..Fantini..В местном магазине...А сейчас обнаружил следующее..В магазине говорили,что инструмент новый,надо разыгрывать.. Как это делать? Некоторые клавиши 3 октавы в регистре пикколо и кларнет издают звук с запозданием, приходится с невероятной силой расжимать и сжимать мех,чтобы был звук.. при среднем усилии просто слышно как проходит воздух..а звука нет.. как можно решить проблему?


----------



## ze_go (20 Авг 2012)

предстоит возня с укладкой-установкой голосов


----------



## yunan (20 Авг 2012)

Значит плохо дело и не стоит рвать меха, стараясь раздуть голоса?...Конечно вернуть товар уже нет никакой возможности...Обидно..Вот вам и итальянские традиции...А где можно сделать настройку в Москве и сколько это будет стоить?..И главное, не сделают ли хуже, чем есть...Все таки аккордеон новый, он мне нравится..И жаль, что приходится сразу исправлять заводские недоработки...


----------



## Alexei (20 Авг 2012)

yunan писал:


> Некоторые клавиши 3 октавы в регистре пикколо и кларнет издают звук с запозданием, приходится с невероятной силой расжимать и сжимать мех,чтобы был звук..


А разве при покупке не проверяли на сжим-разжим каждого звука каждого голоса?

У меня один раз была такая проблема, голос играл... но вдруг перестал. Оказалось возможным решить самому проблему, нашел голос, осмотрел, и оказалось, что что-то мешало колебанию. .. удалось исправить.


----------



## yunan (20 Авг 2012)

Проверял. На всех регистрах...Но повторюсь, что первый раз выбирал нулевый инструмент...Сказали, что нормально что голоса туговаты, надо разыгрывать месяц-два...Играть чем громче тем лучше..А можно ли самому как нибудь посмотреть и проверить?...К сожалению, я не очень хорошо знаком с внутренней механикой..НА старом аккордеоне снимал правую часть...Но дальше вглубь не лез, да и почему происходит такой выдув воздуха?...Все язычки на месте...Может быть проблема не в голосах а в конструкции?. ..

Это хотяб не смертельно? Можно доколхозить до хорошего инструмента?...Я чет совсем расстроился...

И уже думаю что мог его как то испортить слишком аквтино используя мех..


----------



## Alexei (20 Авг 2012)

В общем-то на все регистах обычно не надо... их ведь 11 (а то и больше) может быть... Только по каждому голосу -- так сразу слышен дефект.

У все инструментов с которыми мне приходилось иметь дело голоса видны сразу после снятия полукорпуса... и в механику лезть не нужно. Далее уже нужно считать и сравнивать... не припомню чтобы на голосе писали звук.

Если звук точно хорошо играл -- то "доколхозить" должно быть реально.


----------



## bombastic (20 Авг 2012)

послушайте, у меня у самого фантини, ничего плохого в том, что вы его купили нету, просто вы теперь будете немного уставать его разыгрывать до концертного состояния. у меня половина язычков на инстр оказалось "резиновыми" и я решал эту проблему на одноголосном тремоло -в каждой руке отдельно. сидите и хроматическую гамму играете перед каждым занятием. замечу, что занимаюсь часов по 4-6 и разыгрался инструмент через год только, я его ещё не настраивал правда - голоса некторые залипают, но это почти так же есть на некоторых юпитерах, я замечал эти проблемы. хороший опытный мастер это сделает, настроит.
что же говоить о компрессии инструментов фантини, так это вообе провал - почти все резонаторы не "сидят" и при перевозке даже съезжают с гнезда. у меня один резонатор выгнулся в обратную сторону - следствие некачественной сушки дерева и его подготовке к работе. все эти проблемы я очень удачно решил, а вот звук мне нравится, и бас такой объемный и пробирающий - когда контрабас разыгран.


----------



## yunan (20 Авг 2012)

Попробую написать производителю, что предложит он..Вообще говоря, проблема именно на регистрах пикколо и кларнет, клавиши ля последняя, соль, фа...порядка 4-5 клавиш звучат именно с воздухом...Получается, я так понимаю, что часть воздуха уходит в ненужное направление, а та что идет на язычок -ее мало - и звук появляется только прибольшом усилии...РАзве это не проблема механики?...то есть настроены они все нормально и звучат, но именно воздухораспределние какое то кривое..


----------



## Alexei (20 Авг 2012)

yunan писал:


> так понимаю, что часть воздуха уходит в ненужное направление, а та что идет на язычок -ее мало - и звук появляется только прибольшом усилии...РАзве это не проблема механики?



Быстрее всего проблема около голоса... А Вы снимите полукорпус -- и гляньте на голоса... Если никогда не делали -- то будет полезно поглядеть... на гарантию это не должно влиять. Или найдите на youtube...

На каждый звук идет 2 голоса -- один на разжим, другой на сжим звучит... Только один из них играет, а другой в это время прикрыт заслонкой... А если, например она не прилегает плотно... то тогда будет утечка воздуха и будет то, что Вы называете "часть воздуха уходит в ненужное направление"


----------



## yunan (20 Авг 2012)

Спасибо, попробую сегодня глянуть. Спасибо.


----------



## bombastic (20 Авг 2012)

не надо ничего разбирать несите дилеру. в москве есть мастер по ремонту, либо на фабрику ремонтировать. я начал сам заниматься ремонтом и сразу потерял гарантию, потому что сам успешнее их могу все это починить. а вообще каждый раз, когда удивляетесь о недостатках фантини - вспомните, что он стоит 5 тыщ евро а не 15.


----------



## yunan (20 Авг 2012)

а вообще каждый раз, когда удивляетесь о недостатках фантини - вспомните, что он стоит 5 тыщ евро а не 15. - постоянно об этом думаю и себя убеждаю)) НО согласитесь, что и 5 тысяч это совсем немаленькие деньги...для того чтобы он просто играл...без всяких изысков, а так получается что и просто играть нет возможности..ибо что-то не то..


----------



## sedovmika (20 Авг 2012)

Разыгрывать, "доводить до ума пол-года", - должны на фабрике, это их ремесло. Это ведь не гитара за 3 тыс. рублей, а дорогостоящий инструмент, и должен соответствовать той цене, который за него заламывают. Я думаю грядет кризис скорый в продаже этого вторсырья, просто никто не будет покупать эти с позволения назвать "инструменты". Достаточно сейчас старых, качественных инструментов и для "профи" наверное нет проблем купить подходящий из их числа. А любители смотрят с надеждой на Китай и Корею, - вдруг оттуда начнет поступать что-то качественное по приемлемой цене? Да и старых цельнопланочных Тул для них достаточно предлагают, т.к. для профессионалов они "устарели", а для любителей самое то - мастеровые инструменты с отличным звучание, и вдобавок совершенно "неубиваемые" ни по меху, ни по механике, ни по планкам (у самого подобная Тула).


----------



## yunan (20 Авг 2012)

Sedovmika, и с Вами сложно не согласиться...


----------



## ModernBach (20 Авг 2012)

Согласен с выше сказанным о "разыгрывании". Итальянские инструменты не качественные, также как и АККО, Супита - лучшее что может быть в аккордеоне, несмотря даже на то, что диапазон не от "ми до до-диеза", это не проблема, зато инструменты качественные, нету проблем с мехом и уж тем более с голосами


----------



## zet10 (20 Авг 2012)

yunan писал:


> а вообще каждый раз, когда удивляетесь о недостатках фантини - вспомните, что он стоит 5 тыщ евро а не 15." - постоянно об этом думаю и себя убеждаю)) НО согласитесь, что и 5 тысяч это совсем немаленькие деньги.


Не знаю о какой модели Фантини идет речь,но цены сейчас в Москве на готовый аккордеон с ломаной декой 3500 евро,на готово-выборный 4500 евро,так что совсем не обязательно ездить в Италию...получается в Москве дешевле купить...

yunan писал:


> Попробую написать производителю, что предложит он..


Ни куда писать не надо,я являюсь официальным представителем этой фабрики в России,свяжитесь со мной,думаю сможем Вам помочь...с 17 по 21 сентября Фантини приедет в Москву,т.к у нас будет в этот период музыкальная выставка,мы привозим на нее около 40 инструментов на обозрение,,,.думаю сможем вам либо поменять инструмент,либо Леандро сам устранит недостатки в вашем инструменте...
Кстати на выставку будут привезены лучшие инструменты фабрики ,по лучшей цене от 2 тыс евро до 5 тыс за инструмент.
Приезжайте,смотрите,пробуйте, играйте.
Будут представленны Аккордеоны,Баяны,гармони и цифровые инструменты.
Местонахождение шоурума для просмотра,
Москва,м.белорусская,3 мин пешком от метро,малая грузинская д.9.Центр. Для более подробной информации звоните по телефону 8-495-508-79-26,в любое время после 26 августа.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (21 Авг 2012)

Господа, ну сколько можно дурить народ!
Инструмент ИЛИ ЗВУЧИТ. ИЛИ НЕ ЗВУЧИТ. Сказки про разыгрывание - это РАЗВОД ЛОХОВ! Голоса разыграть невозможно. Если сильно зажата голосовая лайка, то игрой на инструменте можно лишь чуть-чуть облегчить ответ. И всё. Инструмент со временем может подсохнуть. Часто это происходит с итальянскими инструментами и у АККО. Но пострадает в этом случае только строй инструмента (немного, а иногда и сильно поднимется). Вообще качество древесины - это отдельная тема, и с "разыгрыванием" никак не связанная. 
Вы со временем просто приспосабливаетесь к своему инструменту, перестаёте замечать какие-то недостатки (ухо замыливается). или находите пути борьбы с другими.
P.s. 
Наблюдаю не один десяток инструментов с момента покупки. В тугоухости не замечен.


----------



## yunan (21 Авг 2012)

Лучше бы их надо было разыгрывать.Потому что в противном случае, мне продали некачественный инструмент.А это весьма печально. Не хочу тут жаловаться, сам купил и самому теперь возиться, по гарантии или за свои деньги, но правда ведь обидно. Вообще говоря, если говорить про Fantini, то полный готовый аккордеон стоит у московских дилеров - от 220 до 270 тысяч рублей, это немалые деньги, думаю, достаточные для того, чтобы аккордеон звучал.А более именитые итальянцы с большой историей стоят дешевле на 20-50%. Не утверждаю, что они безупречны. И вельтмайстер с итальянскими голосами за сто тысяч наверное тоже звучит. Все равно, теперь придется ждать выставку и может быть Леандро Фантини поможет разобраться мне.


----------



## zet10 (21 Авг 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Инструмент ИЛИ ЗВУЧИТ. ИЛИ НЕ ЗВУЧИТ. Сказки про разыгрывание - это РАЗВОД ЛОХОВ! Голоса разыграть невозможно.


Полностью с вами согласен!. ...НО!...Многие любители музыки устраивают "драмму" от того что голос "засорился"(попала пыль) и логично понимая их нужно помочь! Далее...yunan писал:


> .Потому что в противном случае, мне продали некачественный инструмент


В этом случаее не покупайте в случайных магазинах и у кого попало...Хоть Италия,Россия или т.д...yunan писал:


> Не хочу тут жаловаться, сам купил и самому теперь возиться, по гарантии или за свои деньги,


Не переживайте! Поменяем!Приезжейте и выбирайте!!Только свяжитесь предварительно со мной!...Переплачивать за накрутку итальянского магазина мы не будем...Есть диллерские цены РОССИИ!yunan писал:


> если говорить про Fantini, то полный готовый аккордеон стоит у московских дилеров - от 220 до 270 тысяч рублей, это немалые деньги, думаю, достаточные для того, чтобы аккордеон звучал.


Приведите цены ниже,НАСТОЯЩИХ ИТАЛЬЯНСКИХ брендов?...тем более это ЛОЖЬ!Цена 150 -130 тыс. руб,ЗА ДАННЫЙ ИНСТРУМЕНТ!т.к только я являюсь совладельцем фирмы и четко могу обозначить цену((((накрутка любых магагазинов это их проблеммы))yunan писал:


> Все равно, теперь придется ждать выставку и может быть Леандро Фантини поможет разобраться мне.


Милости просим!Буду рад Вам помочь!...Мой телефон Вы знаете...жаль что сразу не позвонили,могли бы сэкономить тысячи 1500-2 евро себе в карман...ну да ладно...у нас же принято самими быть "умными". ...в ОБХОД))...


----------



## Sabertooth95 (26 Май 2014)

ModernBach написал(а):


> Супита - лучшее что может быть в аккордеоне, несмотря даже на то, что диапазон не от "ми до до-диеза".
> 
> Есть Супиты и от ''Ми'' до ''До''


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (6 Июл 2014)

*bombastic*,
*zet10*,
*yunan*,



Купил недавно с рук Фантини. Продавец сказал что он всего ничего у него а именно с зимы 12 года. И играл на нем он маловато.. 


Что мне делать. Везти к настройщику? У меня такая же проблема с голосами на Фантини. Звук доходит с опозданием. То есть после нажатия клавиши через 1-2 секунды


----------



## vev (6 Июл 2014)

Вы бы, уважаемый, симптомы поподробнее описали: какие голоса, сколько их, что при этом с воздухом, на пиано, на форте? Правая, левая рука? Все ли четыре голоса или один? Аккордеон - вещь простая: есть воздух - язычек вибрирует, если его чем-нибудь не подперли тип грязи.


----------



## zet10 (6 Июл 2014)

*Fantini_Acoordions*,
А зачем тогда покупали?,
Тем более с рук...
Уверен что от дали кучу денег и за эту сумму можно было купить новый.


----------

